# Round:1 Game:5 Kings @ Spurs



## TheRoc5

Sacramento at San Antonio 9:30 pm EDT Western Conference First Round Series tied, 2-2 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) - It is time for the San Antonio Spurs to start playing like the defending champions. 

Two nights after enduring one of their worst losses of the season, the Spurs try to take a 3-2 series lead on the resurgent Sacramento Kings when the teams square off in critical Game Five of their best-of-seven first-round series. 

The top-seeded Spurs won the first two games of the series but saw their fortunes change greatly in Sacramento. The eighth-seeded Kings won Game Three on Kevin Martin's buzzer-beating layup and dominated the action in Sunday's 102-84 rout in Game Four. 

Bonzi Wells collected 25 points and a career-high 17 rebounds and Brad Miller added 19 points for Sacramento, which shot 50 percent from the field and held a 37-31 rebounding advantage. 

The Spurs were led by 22 points from Tony Parker and 17 from fellow All-Star Tim Duncan, but Manu Ginobili - who committed a pivotal turnover late in Game Three - was held to only three points on 1-of-4 shooting. 

San Antonio trailed by as many as 26 points in the fourth quarter - its largest deficit of the season. 

The Kings, who are trying to become the third No. 8 seed ever to advance and the first to win a best-of-seven series, will host Game Six on Friday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Sacramento Kings - Regular Season 
Record: 44 - 38 ( .537) 
Standings: Fourth, Pacific 
At Home: 27 - 14 
On Road: 17 - 24 
Last 10: 8 - 2 
Streak: W 3 
San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 


Playoffs 
PPG: 100.8 Opp PPG: 106.8 
FG%: .451 Opp FG%: .500 
RPG: 40.3 Opp RPG: 38.8 
Regular Season 
PPG: 98.9 Opp PPG: 97.3 
FG%: .454 Opp FG%: .454 
RPG: 40.5 Opp RPG: 42.1 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 100.6 Opp PPG: 93.2 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .475 
RPG: 40.8 Opp RPG: 37.6 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 99.9 Opp PPG: 96.2 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .473 
RPG: 37.8 Opp RPG: 40.9 
Playoffs 
PPG: 106.8 Opp PPG: 100.8 
FG%: .500 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 38.8 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Wells, B. 4 21.0 12.3 1.3 
Bibby, M. 4 18.3 4.3 6.0 
Artest, R. 3 17.3 6.0 2.3 
Martin, K. 4 14.3 5.3 0.3 
Miller, B. 4 10.5 3.0 2.5 
Abdur-Rahim, S. 4 10.3 5.0 0.8 
Thomas, K. 4 6.8 5.3 2.0 
Williamson, C. 2 3.5 0.5 0.0 
Hart, J. 3 2.7 0.3 1.0 
Garcia, F. 4 2.5 0.3 0.0 
Potapenko, V. 2 1.0 0.0 0.0 
Price, R. 2 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 4 20.3 3.0 5.3 
Duncan, T. 4 17.8 10.0 2.3 
Ginobili, M. 4 13.3 3.5 4.3 
Barry, B. 4 11.3 2.3 2.3 
Finley, M. 4 10.5 3.0 2.0 
Mohammed, N. 4 8.5 5.3 0.3 
Horry, R. 4 6.5 2.8 0.3 
Nesterovic, R. 4 6.3 5.3 0.3 
Udrih, B. 3 6.0 1.0 2.7 
Van Exel, N. 3 4.7 0.3 1.0 
Bowen, B. 4 3.8 2.0 1.8 
Oberto, F. 2 1.5 1.5 0.0 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bibby, M. 82 21.1 2.9 5.4 
Artest, R. 56 17.6 5.1 3.6 
Miller, B. 79 15.0 7.8 4.7 
Wells, B. 52 13.6 7.7 2.8 
Abdur-Rahim, S. 72 12.3 5.0 2.1 
Martin, K. 72 10.8 3.6 1.3 
Thomas, K. 82 9.1 7.5 2.0 
Garcia, F. 67 5.6 2.8 1.4 
Williamson, C. 37 3.4 1.8 0.4 
Hart, J. 66 3.3 1.1 1.1 
Potapenko, V. 33 2.5 1.9 0.3 
Price, R. 29 2.1 0.5 0.4 
Sampson, J. 12 0.8 1.5 0.4 
Head Coach: Rick Adelman 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sat., Apr. 22 SAS, 122 SAC, 88 San Antonio 1-0 Box Score Recap 
2, Tue., Apr. 25 SAS, 128 SAC, 119 San Antonio 2-0 Box Score Recap 
3, Fri., Apr. 28 SAC, 94 SAS, 93 San Antonio 2-1 Box Score Recap 
4, Sun., Apr. 30 SAC, 102 SAS, 84 Series Tied 2-2 Box Score Recap 
5, Tue., May. 02 SAS SAC First Round 
6, Fri., May. 05 SAC SAS First Round 
7, Sun., May. 07 SAS SAC if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule 


http://www.nba.com/games/20060502/SACSAS/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5

i think its going 7 games wich angers me because we wont have any rest and its cutting it way to close. i hope we send a message tonight, i want the kings to get beat by 50 plus. i want the spurs to show that they are the better team no doubt. we have double the talent they have so if we can play spurs defense and play with the same emotion and intensity as they do we should win this. we just got to hustle.
Spurs 110
Kings 95

i Hope im right


----------



## endora60

Last game was just a weirdness; no way are the Kings a good enough team to pull that kind of win off twice in a row. Bibby was wayyy over his head, and Artest is the cocky nutcase; neither one's stable enough to hold fast to that level of play.

Beyond that, I can't imagine any situation in which Ginobili gets held to three points again. He'll come up big, and that'll be the difference.

Not going to say this is a gimme--the Kings are showing far more fire than I would've given them credit for--but I've got to bet on the Spurs to go up 3-2 tonight....and finish it off next game. Their history shows they can do it, while Sacramento's history shows they'll choke when it gets down to it.


vBookie! Bet on the Spurs to beat the Kings!!

Laurie


----------



## hi im new

im just as nervous as the first game of the series. =/ hopefully manu will play more like manu and less like me lol. tim needs to put up some big numbers too, but most importantly, we need to give them less offensive rebounds and stop bonzi wells.

GO SPURS! :clown:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Whoever wins this game, wins the series. And for us to win this game, there's only one thing we need to do: shut down Bonzi! He was the source of their dominating offense last night, aswell as the source for their dominance on the boards. Shut him down, and we have the game.


----------



## The Future7

Good luck Spurs. Yea Wells really needs to be stopped, he playing to well. Remember, the Mavs want you.


----------



## endora60

No reason the Spurs can't have Bozo crying into his cowbell. A couple judiciously placed hard fouls will shut him down if nothing else does. Nothing dangerous, of course, just something to make him tentative. He's never had much in the way of guts--attitude isn't the same as courage--and he can be stopped if the Spurs put their minds to it.

Laurie


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs were never a team to try a hard foul, and that is why I respect them. Hard fouls are basicly saying "Since we can't stop you, you're ganan try to scare you and threaten you!" I just think that's bad sportsmenship. Sure it's a good strategy, but just plain cheap IMO.

What we need to do is draw some quick fouls on him. Remember in game 2 when he fouled out? What happened next? We went on a huge run during OT, and the kings just couldn't kerp up. Get some quick fouls on him, and double team him EVER time the ball goes up for rebound. And for god's sake, DON'T LET HIM DRIVE!


----------



## Camaro_870

i dont understand why this game isnt on national tv.... ugh i hate stupid baseball on fsn southwest:HOUSTON!......... no one here where i live wants to see that...

ok sorry for my rant, im just alittle annoyed by it, anyways
Spurs need to come back and show everyone that we're the defending champs for a reason.. i like the spurs when they come back from a horrible loss, and game 4 was definately a horrible loss. bruce needs to shut down bonzi and manu needs to pull some moves out on artest. Duncan needs to have a good game and prove he's still our mvp. i guess i'll be watching the game on some sort of gamecast

Spurs 101
Kings 91


----------



## hi im new

EVERBODY, cheer as loud as you can tonight, for it might just be our 2nd to the last game of the season =/ maybe some of your energy will get to the ATT CENTER and help the spurs. :banana: :banana: lol


----------



## jworth

TheRoc5 said:


> SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) - It is time for the San Antonio Spurs to start playing like the defending champions.


This is what I'm waiting for. Let's hope tonight is the night. A blowout win for the Spurs might just be enough to cut Sacramento's heart out (of course I was thinking this after Game 1).


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> EVERBODY, cheer as loud as you can tonight, for it might just be our 2nd to the last game of the season =/ maybe some of your energy will get to the ATT CENTER and help the spurs. :banana: :banana: lol


how could you...that should be a sin :curse: 
lol :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

horry to start over rasho


----------



## TheRoc5

kings win the tip


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs showing some nice energy


----------



## TheRoc5

artest early foul!


----------



## TheRoc5

Bs Foul


----------



## TheRoc5

:curse: CRAWFORD


----------



## hi im new

bowen with the J~!


----------



## hi im new

WELLS TRAVELS! i hope we can keep him like that the whole game!


----------



## TheRoc5

were playing with great energy and were hustln


----------



## hi im new

we msut top kevin martin from giving them energy


----------



## Pimped Out

the spurs look more crisp on offense. cuttin to the hoop, good passes, no stupid turnovers. this looks much better than game 4.


----------



## TheRoc5

10 Spurs
8 Kings
artest is shooting some bad shots and our defense is great, horry is stepping it up. things look good but to early to tell


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> the spurs look more crisp on offense. cuttin to the hoop, good passes, no stupid turnovers. this looks much better than game 4.


how are you watching it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Just turned the game and what do I see? A rebound! Very next play: rebound! Next play- Robert Horry causes Bonzi to miss the dunk!

That's what I said before the game started! Get the rebounds and don't let Bonzi drive! Way to go Pop! Took ya long enough!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Woo! Another rebound! I think we already got more than game 2-4 combined :biggrin:


----------



## hi im new

great double team on bonzi wells and he turns it over


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> how are you watching it?


they did end up playing it on fsn. which means i must neglect my astros mod duty even more.

finley gets it going pretty early driving to rim and dropping it off for an easy shot by duncan.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Did ya'll see them double Bonzi? What happened? He threw it away! There you go!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen for three!


----------



## Pimped Out

if miller is gonna miss that shot, it could really hurt the kings. if he keeps catching bonzi cutting to the basket, it might not matter. 


bowen lighting it up offensively?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Uh...can they really change a call two players after it's been made?


----------



## TheRoc5

you mean for 2 lol


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Bowen for three!


2


----------



## hi im new

JOEY C. TOOK AWAY BOWENS 3! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

guys this is spurs basketball


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Uh...can they really change a call two players after it's been made?


yeah, its one official overruling the other, but he couldnt walk over to the scorers table while they were playing to make the change.


----------



## hi im new

YUP, lets just hope it lasts the entire game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Seriously, can they change their mind on a call two plays after it was made? Or did they say it was a two, and the score keeps ignored them? Of that's the case then shouldn't they have fixed the score BEFORE the next play?


----------



## Pimped Out

hi im new said:


> JOEY C. TOOK AWAY BOWENS 3! :curse:


well, it was the right call.


----------



## Pimped Out

this is already like 5 times longer than the regular season game threads.


----------



## hi im new

Bull **** That Was A Jump Ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad call! That was clean!


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> this is already like 5 times longer than the regular season game threads.


ya the spurs posters are much like there team..they only show up in the playoffs lol

o come on joey your so biased against the spurs :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

man come on refs, rasho just got bumped


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Reffs ignore Bibby's flop, and Bonzi gets called for the foul!


----------



## jworth

T-Pizzle!


----------



## Pimped Out

TONY PARKER WITH THE BuZZER BEATER!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker! At the Buzzer!!!!!!!


----------



## hi im new

Tonnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyy For Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

some of the spurs shots just arent going down...parker for 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

First Quarter- End
Spurs- 21
Kings- 19

The score really doesn't tell the game. The Spurs have been dominating on bo5th ends of the court. Let's make it 3-2, guys!


----------



## jworth

Here's hoping the Spurs stop giving up the open jumper from the top of the key.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

jworth said:


> Here's hoping the Spurs stop giving up the open jumper from the top of the key.


I rather them shoot from there then get anymore open drives through the lane like game 4.


----------



## jworth

Is it just me or does Manu amaze you every time he finishes on the drive?


----------



## jworth

ezealen said:


> I rather them shoot from there then get anymore open drives through the lane like game 4.


That's true.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry with the steal!


----------



## Pimped Out

martin with the nice defensive play on barry, but duncan scores anyways.


----------



## Pimped Out

im loving the penetration and dropping it off to duncan. he either gets an easy shot or goes to the line.

2 for 2 on that trip to the charity stripe.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan gets the rebound and finds Barry for the beautiful layup!


----------



## Pimped Out

timmy with the board and dish to barry for the nice lay up to finish it off.


----------



## TheRoc5

the heart of a champion is really showing :clap:


----------



## hi im new

damn fine game so far


----------



## hi im new

robert horry for the dunk!


----------



## Pimped Out

you know the spurs offense is clicking when they make getting wide open jumpers and dunks look easy with their great ball movement.


ginobili penetrates against bonzi and artest and draw the foul on bonzi


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> the heart of a champion is really showing :clap:


and Duncan's still playing?!?! He should really get that checked out...


----------



## Pimped Out

y'all can borrow this til the end of this years playoffs

“Never underestimate the heart of a champion.”


----------



## hi im new

horry with the block, but then we turn it over and bonzi tree scores


----------



## TheRoc5

come on guys we need better passes but still a good effort


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> y'all can borrow this til the end of this years playoffs
> 
> “Never underestimate the heart of a champion.”


haha thats what i was thinking


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to give the ball to duncan more, hes only shot 4 times and he has 10 pts


----------



## TheRoc5

duncans not end and our lead comes down to 2


----------



## hi im new

bonzi wells with 18 pts already? wtf WTF!


----------



## TheRoc5

yall notice nve is either really good or really bad at times


----------



## hi im new

Yes


----------



## TheRoc5

crawford...the man might be blind


----------



## hi im new

does anyone else notice how uncomfortable artest looks handling the ball? maybe if we pressure him he'll turn it over?


----------



## TheRoc5

o come on he just threw his body into him


----------



## TheRoc5

crawford :curse:


----------



## hi im new

nice block by bowen, but another bs call by joey C?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bad call! Bad call!


----------



## Pimped Out

does joey crawford remind anyone else of kurt angle?


----------



## TheRoc5

is bbb.net messing up for yall?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Does anyone else feel like we should be up by double digits right now? I mean we're totally dominating. So why can't we just put them away?!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu draws the charge!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> is bbb.net messing up for yall?


not really. i was when i logged on, but its working fine now.


bibby picks up his third foul!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And then parker charges...


----------



## Pimped Out

parker with his own charge :nonono:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

AHHHH! I don't think the crowd knows he got that off too late!


----------



## Pimped Out

parker makes the hail mary....

but after the buzzer


----------



## hi im new

bbb is messing up for me. damn, if only parker shot that earlier and that counted.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

how are the spurs losing? They're playing awesome, just totally dominating Sac. So how are they still losing?


----------



## TheRoc5

ya i feel like we should be up by 15 yet were down 3... we starting to make some dumb descions. im a tad worried and bonzi is killing us


----------



## TheRoc5

lineofire is on the spurs fourm...post man


----------



## STUCKEY!

Bonzi wells sure has the spurs number so far this season..


----------



## TheRoc5

so guys what are yalls predictions for the second half


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu's really stepped it up tonight. He hasn't been amazing, but it's definitely an improvement.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen gets the roll on the three! Spurs up 2!


----------



## Pimped Out

damn, in the amount of time it takes me to ride up and down an elevator 13 stories, halftime is over. take account into the time i spent buying some food, and its 4 minunets into the second half by the time i get back.


----------



## TheRoc5

can we feed duncan every time we go down the court?


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> can we feed duncan every time we go down the court?


hopefully, but perimeter players always forget about their post players.


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> damn, in the amount of time it takes me to ride up and down an elevator 13 stories, halftime is over. take account into the time i spent buying some food, and its 4 minunets into the second half by the time i get back.


you at college right? texastechisbetter


----------



## TheRoc5

bibby has 4 fouls


----------



## TheRoc5

were starting to hustle again..horry is the man


----------



## TheRoc5

parker was there on time..what bad call


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> you at college right? texastechisbetter


yeah, they are the ones who have won 2 national championships in the last year... no wait. well they are best public school in texas... no wait. well, they do have a top 10 engineering program in the nation... no wait. well they are located in the live music capital... no wait. well, at least its not in a dry county and located in crappy lubbock... no wait.


at least they can make the claim to the most irrelevant major college in texas.


----------



## TheRoc5

that was a late call


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> yeah, they are the ones who have won 2 national championships in the last year... no wait. well they are best public school in texas... no wait. well, they do have a top 10 engineering program in the nation... no wait. well they are located in the live music capital... no wait. well, at least its not in a dry county and located in crappy lubbock... no wait.
> 
> 
> at least they can make the claim to the most irrelevant major college in texas.


im just messn with ya....i really dont have to big of a preffrence just my sister goes to texas tech


----------



## TheRoc5

good time out by pop


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> im just messn with ya....i really dont have to big of a preffrence just my sister goes to texas tech


so am i. i dont have anything against tech (after all they are the most irrelevant school in texas).


they did offer me a nice scholarship though so i cant stay mad at them. 



and about the game, did you notice before they went to commercial, the other ref had to drag JoeyC away from pop. thats the first time i have ever seen a ref have to be restrained.


----------



## hi im new

spurs need to turn it up on both ends some more and start pulling away


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> so am i. i dont have anything against tech (after all they are the most irrelevant school in texas).
> 
> 
> they did offer me a nice scholarship though so i cant stay mad at them.
> 
> 
> 
> and about the game, did you notice before they went to commercial, the other ref had to drag JoeyC away from pop. thats the first time i have ever seen a ref have to be restrained.


i wonder what beef does crawford have with the spurs??


----------



## hi im new

finely for 3!


----------



## TheRoc5

finely for 3!!! rebound spurs..parker drive and fouled

so pimped out how are u watchn this game???


----------



## hi im new

TheRoc5 said:


> i wonder what beef does crawford have with the spurs??


didnt tim duncan pick up crawford one game and throw him to the ground cuz he got in the way?


----------



## Pimped Out

hi im new said:


> didnt tim duncan pick up crawford one game and throw him to the ground cuz he got in the way?


i dunno, but if he did, someone for the love of god, find a video of that.


----------



## TheRoc5

nve to duncan :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out

duncan gets an easy shot from nick in the open court.

Spurs go on 10! now they just need to hold on down the stretch.


----------



## TheRoc5

eva is so hott


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> eva is so hott


...eh


----------



## hi im new

barry for threeeeeeeee!


----------



## TheRoc5

barry firen uo the crowd


----------



## hi im new

anyone here hear eva laugh? its very annoying =/


----------



## Pimped Out

guard penetration is doing amazing things for the spurs offense.


barry hits a 3 pter from his corner, not quite as dramatic as the game 2 one though. hes pumped though.


----------



## TheRoc5

hummm lets see, whos the ref that called duncan for the foul..


----------



## Pimped Out

hi im new said:


> anyone here hear eva laugh? its very annoying =/


anyone here hear eva talk about her and tony's sex life? its very annoying =/


----------



## hi im new

manu!


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> anyone here hear eva laugh? its very annoying =/


shes hott


----------



## TheRoc5

can we get a stop??


----------



## hi im new

finely for 3!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> shes hott


...eh

manu gets around artest for a vintage throw down with the left hand.


----------



## hi im new

Finely With The Fadeaway


----------



## TheRoc5

finely for 3!!! Finely for 2!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

the spurs are looking great offensively. this is why they are a championship team. make great offense look easy.


----------



## hi im new

AWESOME 3rd quarter, i hope we can keep it up for the 4th.


----------



## TheRoc5

we really need to get a couple of stops now


----------



## hi im new

yea thats true, i didnt understand why ginobili didnt run out to artest when he shot that 3. he just sat back and watched for like 23423423423 hrs


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> we really need to get a couple of stops now


yeah, we cant have a repeat of the second quarter. we know the spurs can be good enough defensively to lock down a team in the forth, now they actually have to do it.


----------



## TheRoc5

pimped out if your at college do you have nbatv?


----------



## TheRoc5

rashos a fouln machine tonight


----------



## hi im new

Manuu For A Three Pointer


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> pimped out if your at college do you have nbatv?


I like how you still refuse to call him "I Start Fires" 

Primped Out really is a better name.


----------



## TheRoc5

are these tv announcers king announcers? if so then i really like them... they havent been biased at all


----------



## hi im new

another bs foul call on the spurs, but who cares, cuz bonzi just turned it over


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> are these tv announcers king announcers? if so then i really like them... they havent been biased at all


I duno what channel you're watching...cause FSN has Sean and that other guy. Ya know, the spurs announcers.


----------



## TheRoc5

a couple of bad possesions


----------



## hi im new

timeout called by someone. that was some bad basketball


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I duno what channel you're watching...cause FSN has Sean and that other guy. Ya know, the spurs announcers.


nba tv... i cant watch fsn because i moved to indiana if i still lived in houston i would be in SA with my uncle watching the game right now  or not b/c its a skoo night but same thing lol


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> pimped out if your at college do you have nbatv?


i already said it was on fsn on the second page. i wasnt sure if was gonna be on earlier because the tv schedule said astros and i couldnt find anything saying it would be shown locally. i kinda figured it would be though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sac isn't going down without a fight. They've managed to get the lead down to 6.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sac within 4...


----------



## hi im new

damn what the hell is going on


----------



## TheRoc5

its down to a 4 pt lead, and this game is no where close to being over, give the ball to duncan how hard is that


----------



## hi im new

its time to put manu back in.


----------



## Pimped Out

this is the second quarter all over again.

the spurs are a good defensive team and we know they are experienced in these situations, they shouldnt allow sacramento back into this game once, let alone twice.


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> i already said it was on fsn on the second page. i wasnt sure if was gonna be on earlier because the tv schedule said astros and i couldnt find anything saying it would be shown locally. i kinda figured it would be though.


o ic pimped out my bad :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> this is the second quarter all over again.
> 
> the spurs are a good defensive team and we know they are experienced in these situations, they shouldnt allow sacramento back into this game once, let alone twice.


its not just that its more of the offense when they turn over the ball


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs really hustling on the defensive end and get a jump ball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Jump goes to bibby, but he misses the runner and Duncan gets the rebound. Parker finishes on the other end.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Artest hits another 3. Spurs up 3.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wells hits a three...game tied...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli breaks the tie!


----------



## Pimped Out

manu finishes easily on that one with no one contesting.

artest going to the free throw line


----------



## hi im new

damn they tied it up


----------



## TheRoc5

the kings are hitting crazy shots and there confidence is past ours..i think the believe they can beat us more then we believe we can beat them


----------



## TheRoc5

this is so reminding me of the sonics series or last yr


----------



## hi im new

does anyone here think putting sean marks (7 feet tall, is kinda fast, can jump) on bonzi wells, or ron artest is a good idea?

timmy with the left hander, spurs up 2


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan made that look too easy!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> does anyone here think putting sean marks (7 feet tall, is kinda fast, can jump) on bonzi wells, or ron artest is a good idea?
> 
> timmy with the left hander, spurs up 2


OOO! OO! NOT ME! NOT ME!

Seriously...that's just stupid...

Spurs back up by four!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli!


----------



## hi im new

conehead man misses a free throw


----------



## hi im new

Finely With The Steal!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Great passing! Tim puts us up 5!

Sac turns it over and Finleyn goes to the freeby line with less than a minute left!


----------



## Pimped Out

finally a defensive stop


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Great passing! Tim puts us up 5!
> 
> SAc turns it over and Bowen goes to the freeby line with less than a minute left!


better yet, finley is going to the line

and makes good on it


----------



## TheRoc5

7pt lead with less then a min to play


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> better yet, finley is going to the line


I already fixed it, buddy. One of the announcers said it was Bowen so I put Bowen.


----------



## Pimped Out

i dont think bibby needed to shoot that shot so quickly.


either way, looks like the spurs have this wrapped up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...Sac blows the game with a couple of uneeded, forced three pointers.


----------



## hi im new

indeed they did


----------



## TheRoc5

We Win!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu steals the ball to end the game, but does not attempt a shot...I guess he thought the steal was enough :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

all we have done is keep our hca thats all, all we need to think is close out!


----------



## TheRoc5

good games from manu, parker and duncan. finely and horry played well as well. next game hopefully we have good games from nve and others as well as our defense being a bit better. 
where was nazr?


----------



## hi im new

does anyone want to post spurs pictures from the game in the kings forum....? nnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## TheRoc5

great game thread tonight guys :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nah. Just as the spurs are the better team, let's be the better fans :biggrin: 

j/k I don't think he meant any harm. He was just excited is all....though we did already say we didn't want anymore before he posted them last game...


----------



## Peja Vu

Good game fellas. I'm sure it will be a wild one on Friday at Arco:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dude! You're lucky we won this game or we'd be so **** off at you right now I'm sure you'd have been banned from the spurs forum.

Seriously though. We've told you stop I don't know how many times now. Quite the ****.

Edit:Huh...word censors aren't on, so I went and censored it myself...weird...


----------



## Peja Vu

ezealen said:


> Dude! You're lucky we won this game or we'd be so **** off at you right now I'm sure you'd have been banned from the spurs forum.
> 
> Seriously though. We've told you stop I don't know how many times now. Quite the ****.
> 
> Edit:Huh...word censors aren't on, so I went and censored it myslef...weird...


Dude, chill. I post pics in game threads, win or lose. Go look back at threads from 2003. 

I wouldn't have been banned from the forum because I am doing nothing wrong. I used to be a Community Mod, and a Mod here. I don't taunt, gloat, whatever.

Chill the **** out child.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Seriously though. We've told you stop I don't know how many times now. Quite the **** already!


----------



## Peja Vu

Do you know what the beauty of BBB.net is? That it isn't just 1 teams message board and you can get a civil, back and forth between fans of different teams. I am being civil, you are being the child that you are. 

If you want this board to be a Spurs only circle jerk, then go ahead, put me on your ignore list.


----------



## hi im new

where the hell do you get those pics from anyways, looks like they cost money to look at


----------



## Camaro_870

awsome game, i'm glad Duncan established himself at the post, and ginobli being the champion we know he is.... let's take it on friday and get this series over with...cant get comfortable yet


----------



## endora60

Nice pictures, Artestify. :banana: Good stuff from both sides. The one of Manu's reverse dunk and Duncan talking to Finley are really nice, and so's Bonzi's dunk.

Laurie


----------



## Pimped Out

artestify is just posting the photos from yahoo sports. its not to gloat or bait or anything. plenty of teams game threads look like that all year long. hes not doing it to anger anyone here and its not against the rules.


----------



## CbobbyB

TheRoc5 said:


> great game thread tonight guys :cheers:


damn it, i should've been here, but i locked my damn laptop in my drawer with all my keys in it...i had to get it "popped" off..i hate college life...lol......(not really)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> artestify is just posting the photos from yahoo sports. its not to gloat or bait or anything. plenty of teams game threads look like that all year long. hes not doing it to anger anyone here and its not against the rules.


I stated myself that he wasn't doing it to anger anyone. But he's kept on posting them even after Chobby, hi, and myself had already expressed our feelings on it.

I suppose it's ok if he does it here when we win, but I, and I'm sure everyone else here feels the same, just want to forget about the game after we lose. I know there's some kings fans out there who feel the same way as I saw some complaining about having to see that diagram of Barrt's shot.

I never said he was trying to bait. I'm just sick of him ignoring us and posting them anyways, after we had asked numerous times for him to stop.



hi im new said:


> does anyone want to post spurs pictures from the game in the kings forum....? nnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah





ezealen said:


> Nah. Just as the spurs are the better team, let's be the better fans :biggrin:
> 
> j/k I don't think he meant any harm. He was just excited is all....though we did already say we didn't want anymore before he posted them last game...





CbobbyB said:


> i swear..those ****in posters better not come in here and start talkin' mess and posting pictures etc.


I rest my case.


----------



## CbobbyB

lol...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So Roc, are we both 4-1 in our letting contest here?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> So Roc, are we both 4-1 in our letting contest here?


yep, so who you got in the next game? the spurs are really good when they can close out in game 6 but im sayn this series goes 7 games and we win the 7th.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> yep, so who you got in the next game? the spurs are really good when they can close out in game 6 but im sayn this series goes 7 games and we win the 7th.


Tough choice, but isnce you're going with 7, I'll go with 6,


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Tough choice, but isnce you're going with 7, I'll go with 6,


I HOPE YOUR WINNING COME FRIDAY LOL


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> I HOPE YOUR WINNING COME FRIDAY LOL


lol me too 

Too bad we don't have anything the winner can get...maybe we can think of something come the end of the playoff road for the spurs.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol me too
> 
> Too bad we don't have anything the winner can get...maybe we can think of something come the end of the playoff road for the spurs.


you mean we can think of something after we win the nba finals :biggrin:


----------



## VeN

TheRoc5 said:


> you mean we can think of something after we win the nba finals :biggrin:


PFFFFFFT


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you mean we can think of something after we win the nba finals :biggrin:


I said the end of the playoffs road for the spurs....I thought that it was obvious that winning the playoffs was implied :biggrin:


----------

